# Ice wine sponge cake recipe



## Tom

I made this for my wine club last Sunday. It was a big hit!
*
ICEWINE SPONGE CAKE

Oven at 300º F. Grease one bundt pan or one 8” or 9” square or round pan.
In large bowl mix together: 1¼ cups sugar
3 eggs
Add: 1/3 cup oil
1/3 cup milk
1/3 cup orange juice (or orange juice blend)
Mix in: 1¼ cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon vanilla
5-6 teaspoons Icewine
pinch of salt
Pour into pan. Bake for approx. 40 minutes or until cake is firm and golden. *


----------



## arcticsid

*Buttermilk Bread Montrachet*

Couple months ago I made this using Montrachet yeast it was quite good. Will post the recipe if you want.


----------



## Tom

arcticsid said:


> Couple months ago I made this using Montrachet yeast it was quite good. Will post the recipe if you want.



LOL 
You made this cake with Montrachet yeast?


----------



## smurfe

Does the Ice Wine come through in the cake? I would think the OJ would erase any flavor from the Ice Wine. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Tom

Not really adds sweetness and flavor. Next time I will add more 1/4c and less OJ. The OJ also added color.


----------



## Tom

Here is the LAST SLICE


----------



## WhineMaker

Wow that looks good! I can picture that with some fresh peaches and whipped cream on top.. Yummmmm..


----------



## arcticsid

*Wine Yeast for Baking*

As silly as it sounds, wine yeast can indeed be used for baking, and as in wine, different yeasts will give different results. The bread is the only one I tried, but seen references on the internet to others who have used wine yeast. It took a little longer to rise but it definitely had added a new dimension to the bread, I will do it again. "Wine yeast, not just for breakfast anymore"
Troy


----------



## Tom

WhineMaker,
Yes, I served it with Strawberries and whip cream

Arcticsid,
I wonder if anyone tried wine yeast in baking. My thought is it will not tollerate the high temps in the oven. Then again I may be wrong.


----------



## arcticsid

I made buttermilk bread. It was great, a little heavier than normal but I was quite surprised it was excellent. I used Montrachet.


----------



## kattee22

Wow yummy.Its seems to be very tasty.I will also prepare.Thanks for sharing the recipe.I will definiely try it.


----------



## marion80

Tom said:


> I made this for my wine club last Sunday. It was a big hit!
> *
> ICEWINE SPONGE CAKE
> 
> Oven at 300º F. Grease one bundt pan or one 8” or 9” square or round pan.
> In large bowl mix together: 1¼ cups sugar
> 3 eggs
> Add: 1/3 cup oil
> 1/3 cup milk
> 1/3 cup orange juice (or orange juice blend)
> Mix in: 1¼ cups all-purpose flour
> 2 teaspoons baking powder
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 5-6 teaspoons Icewine
> pinch of salt
> Pour into pan. Bake for approx. 40 minutes or until cake is firm and golden. *



This really sound delicious and I will definitely give it a try. I hope that the cake will taste good. Besides this I hope that it is not too difficult because I am actually not a very good baker. Let's hope the best and try it.


----------



## Tom

Trust me it's good. You can add more Ice Wine for better flavor.


----------



## TheTooth

Tom said:


> I wonder if anyone tried wine yeast in baking. My thought is it will not tollerate the high temps in the oven. Then again I may be wrong.



I thought the yeast's function in baking was primarily to create bubbles (cause the dough to rise). Once in the oven, I would think the temps would kill any yeast strain.


----------



## St Allie

ooh science.. !!.. 

The further rising of bread in the oven, I would have thought attributed to the water molecules in the airpockets .. turning to vapour in the heat.. and expanding..

Allie


----------



## St Allie

hey Tom?

I've got a half bottle of the choc rasp port open from a tasting on friday..

Was thinking I would substitute it for the icewine.. 

Alternatively.. I'm going to freeze the leftover amount from the bottle and add it to muffin recipes rather than see it go off and waste in the bottle.

Allie


----------



## bryano

Tom said:


> Here is the LAST SLICE



that looks good enough to print out and eat


----------



## Midwest Vintner

St Allie said:


> Alternatively.. I'm going to freeze the leftover amount from the bottle and add it to muffin recipes rather than see it go off and waste in the bottle.
> 
> Allie



you could drink it


----------



## Leanne

St Allie said:


> ooh science.. !!..
> 
> The further rising of bread in the oven, I would have thought attributed to the water molecules in the airpockets .. turning to vapour in the heat.. and expanding..
> 
> Allie



Oh no, you mean it isn't the cooker fairies?


----------



## St Allie

Midwest Vintner said:


> you could drink it



sheesh no.. it's too sweet for me.. will make a nice muffin though..


----------



## St Allie

Leanne said:


> Oh no, you mean it isn't the cooker fairies?



hehehehe..


----------

